# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Plankton fertilisation may backfire on us

## AquaticQuotient.com

For more than a decade, researchers have been fertilising small patches of the world's oceans with iron to see if they could make phytoplankton flourish into massive blooms that would absorb CO2, one of the worst planet-warming greenhouse gases in the atmosphere.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

